# Oregon Coast June or early July



## cgeidl (May 18, 2014)

Looking for a Two bedroom during June or early July.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 3, 2014)

*Still looking for Oregon week*

Need on coast week.\ two bedroom.


----------



## presley (Jun 3, 2014)

There are some posted on wmowners.com
They are pretty much being rented at cost and are higher than what this forum allows.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 11, 2014)

*Still looking for July.*

Something on the Coast.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 16, 2014)

Is the southern california coast too far?  I have a few July weeks.


----------

